# Mods get your sh** together and approve the topics that are idle.



## HurtinMinorKey (Oct 23, 2012)

Why are you forcing people with 200+ posts to get their topics reviewed? Are you trying to lose members?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 23, 2012)

This was discussed in another thread. Seems that CRguy has implemented some new software to help further reduce spam presence in the forum, and the kinks aren't all worked out yet. I'm sure things will be back to normal, soon. In the meantime, I guess we should be grateful the forums aren't inundated with ads for Louis Vuitton bags and DVD ripping software, right?


----------



## 2n10 (Oct 23, 2012)

I work as a mod on another forum and there are always issues with new programming doing things like that. It most likely keys off of certain words or combos of words and automatically puts then into a needs to be moderated group. It may be an on going issue for some time.

+1 neuroanatomist


----------



## ScottyP (Oct 23, 2012)

Easy, Caroline. Why the vulgarity?


----------



## Stickman (Oct 29, 2012)

ScottyP said:


> Easy, Caroline. Why the vulgarity?



No kidding...


----------



## HurtinMinorKey (Oct 29, 2012)

Stickman said:


> ScottyP said:
> 
> 
> > Easy, Caroline. Why the vulgarity?
> ...



Golly gee fellers, I didn't realize censored words were so offensive(but it got you clowns to read the post, didn't it?). The fact that this topic even still exists proves my point. This site is a mess. It's become just another advertising site.

So again: Mods get your ship together, it's sinking.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 29, 2012)

Consider - there are now 6 posts in this thread, 2 of which are from you, and those are the only 2 complaining posts. 

To use your metaphor, I'd say that indicates that the ship is sailing along pretty well. Perhaps you've just fallen overboard and are floundering in deep waters?


----------



## HurtinMinorKey (Oct 29, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> Consider - there are now 6 posts in this thread, 2 of which are from you, and those are the only 2 complaining posts.
> 
> To use your metaphor, I'd say that indicates that the ship is sailing along pretty well. Perhaps you've just fallen overboard and are floundering in deep waters?



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Survivorship_bias


----------



## marekjoz (Oct 29, 2012)

HurtinMinorKey said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Consider - there are now 6 posts in this thread, 2 of which are from you, and those are the only 2 complaining posts.
> ...



You really must have bags for sale, don't you?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 29, 2012)

_"Survivorship bias is the logical error of concentrating on the people or things that "survived" some process and inadvertently overlooking *those* that didn't because of their lack of visibility."_

That's plural. Who else is complaining here? Also, please note that an explanation was provided for the issue, indicating that you aren't being 'overlooked'. 

Based on a comment from a mod, there have been about 6 posts 'held for approval'. That's 6 posts over a period of several days, on a site that gets hundreds of posts per day (and well over 6 per day are spam that the mods quickly delete). 

I'm sorry you had an issue with a link, etc., that the anti-spam filter flagged in a post - *one* post, less than 0.4% of your total. But honestly, if you think it's a huge problem that is frustrating the entire CR community, despite the apparent lack of widespread complaining...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Egocentrism


----------



## Harv (Oct 29, 2012)

Perhaps Caroline needs to get her Sh** together and realize that things in life are not just about her. Perhaps she should also be reminded that this is a forum she has access to that costs her nothing. If she feels that having the mods screen topics is reason to leave the forum, I suggest that someone hold the door for her.

I'm sure that other members of this forum appreciate the work the mods do in keeping things running and free of spam. I'm a mod on another forum and have been for 6 years. In recent years spam has become a real problem. We are bombarded with it and it's a never ending job to keep up.

I for one congratulate and thank the people that operate this forum. Keep up the great work.


----------



## jhenderson0107 (Oct 29, 2012)

ScottyP said:


> Easy, Caroline. Why the vulgarity?


Great quote - had to research the reference.


----------



## ontarian (Oct 29, 2012)

I also appreciate the moderators of this site, good job folks!


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 29, 2012)

Seems to be a software bug, we have removed the offending software for now.

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## HurtinMinorKey (Oct 29, 2012)

Harv said:


> Perhaps Caroline needs to get her Sh** together and realize that things in life are not just about her. Perhaps she should also be reminded that this is a forum she has access to that costs her nothing. If she feels that having the mods screen topics is reason to leave the forum, I suggest that someone hold the door for her.



I pay for the site by viewing advertising, so do you. Welcome to the internet. 

Thanks CR for addressing the issue.


----------



## crasher8 (Oct 29, 2012)

Seems like the Poop Deck has been cleaned. Sail on.


----------

